# Remote Controlled Interactive Fish Tank



## WaveJam (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all...

I have been working on a project fish tank. Which I wanted to share. Its something that started as a novelty item but has quickly turned into a useful tool. Basically speaking it allows me to monitor and interact with my tank from any where using an internet connection, even my iPhone. I have a live streaming video of the fish, I can pan the camera, I can control tank aeration, check water temperature and pH level and I can even control a dinosaur ornament that I rigged up. These are available for you to tinker with right now. Other things that I do not allow publicly (for obvious reasons) is the ability to feed the fish remotely and control the tank lights and spotlights. If you wish to try, surf to: 

http://www.tankedcam.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=87&Itemid=94

for you iPhone and Touch fanatics, point your browser to m.tankedcam.com

Would love to hear what you think. Would this maybe be allowed as a contestant in the TOTM contest?


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the idea, it's been a while how's it comming?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks fun though I don't think you tiger barb is having as much fun with people tinkering around with his tank lol


----------

